# Favorite EMS TV Show & Movie



## ffemt8978 (Jun 30, 2004)

All right, I'll probably regret this (  ), but what is is your favorite EMS/Fire related TV show and movie?


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 30, 2004)

Real Life: Paramedics on Discovery Health Channel
Drama: Third Watch

Chimp


----------



## cbdemt (Jun 30, 2004)

I agree with Chimp.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 30, 2004)

I like Third Watch & ER, especially because I can yell at the TV when they break protocols.  

Third Watch is extra fun since I know a bunch of NYPD and FDNY people so I can see the "drama" in that, too.

As for real-life shows, I try not to watch because...
Erika + Adrenaline + Blood = Cool, calm, collected.
Erika _- Adrenaline_ + Blood = EEEEWWWWW


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 30, 2004)

Emergency!, of course. Gotta love Johnny and Roy.

'Course, growing up in LA, was always fun to see them respond 60 miles or so on a call in about 5 minutes, then transport another 40 miles.  :lol:  Everyone had a BP of 120/80 and everyone got "D5W, TKO" regardless of their chief complaint.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah, Third Watch is like that - they're in the 55 but one day they'll be on the East River, the next on the Hudson... then up to Central Park...

My ambulance corps has the entire "Emergency!" series on DVD.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 30, 2004)

I never watched an episode of ER until about three years ago.  I then watched just about every one.  I then stopped watching the show about a year ago.

I have probably seen every episode of Paramedics... at least twice.  I'm going to vote for TLC's Paramedics for the real-life show.

I've only seen probably 10 or so episodes of The Third Watch, but I've liked every single one.  That'd get my vote for the dramatic side of things.

I have Hopkins 24/7 on DVD, it was a series on ER type stuff first seen on public TV, then on TLC.  There's this real cocky doctor that says something along the lines of:

_Anyone can be a doctor if their mom or dad writes the check.  It takes nothing to be a doctor.  People dont want a good doctor when they go into the hospital, they want the best.  I work every day towards being the best, and really think I'm right up there._

I see it as a bit motivational.  I think it's true in any line of work.


----------



## ResTech (Jun 30, 2004)

I like watching Paramedic's on TLC. I was at the movies today to see Spider-Man 2 and seen that Ladder 49 is playing. That looked pretty awesome. Anybody see Ladder 49 or the other movie about 9/11 yet?


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ResTech_@Jun 30 2004, 08:47 PM
> * I was at the movies today to see Spider-Man 2 and seen that Ladder 49 is playing. *


 Really? I didn't think it was coming out 'til October. Haven't seen anything for it out here yet, but with the FD, work and a 7 month old, I don't get to the movies much.   

Can't wait to see that....looks really good from the preview I saw.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 1, 2004)

I haven't watched ER since around when Clooney left the show. Just got out of it.

Third Watch was good early on, but they've cut so much of the fire/EMS from it now that its really just another cop show. Don't get me wrong, I like cop shows in general (NYPD Blue, Law & Order, CSI), but I never really cared much for the Third Watch PD characters.

OK, here's a couple of short lived ones...anyone remember these:

240-Robert - 1979-1980 - About an LA County Sherrif search and rescue team. Starred John Bennett Perry (Matthew Perry's dad), a very young Mark Harmon and Joanna Cassidy.

Code Red - 1981-1982 - About the LAFD. Starred Lorne Greene (Bonanza, Battlestar Galactica) as a Bat. Chief who's two sons were also on the department (one a FF and one a helicopter pilot, I believe). Also had the (supposedly) first female firefighter on the LAFD.

True Blue - 1989-1990 - About the NYPD ESU. Combination SWAT team and rescue team. Each episode had one or two crime scenes and one or two rescues.

H.E.L.P - 1990 - About the Harlem-Eastside Lifesaving Program, a fictitious "joint venture" of NYPD, FDNY and NYEMS. Seemed to kinda pick-up where True Blue left off (though I don't think they were really related, just the timing) and was something of a predecessor to Third Watch (the combined police/fire/EMS theme). Starred John Mahoney (Frasier) as the head honcho and Wesley Snipes as an ESU officer.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 1, 2004)

Has anyone heard about the new series this fall with Dennis Leary?  It is called "Rescue Me", and it looks to be a FD orientated show.

Personally, I have to go with the consensus on this and go with Third Watch (simply because it is a little bit more realistic than ER) and Paramedics because it is not all blood and guts.  You get to see the routine transfer calls, the DK's, the psych patients, etc...


----------



## ResTech (Jul 1, 2004)

SafetyPro... ur right. Ladder49 is'nt coming out til October. I just seen the movie poster hanging outside the theater where the currently playing movies are and just assumed. The official movie website is pretty cool though: http://ladder49.movies.go.com/main.html.


----------



## firekountrybunny (Jul 10, 2004)

I am a fan of Paramedics, ER and Third Watch!!! But who can forget the one of the best movies - BackDraft!!! Not only do I tear up every time I watch the funeral scene and hear the bagpipes, but Kurt Russell is pretty sexy even for an old guy!!!

Plus I am still figuring out the logistics of the fire department scene when they are on top of the truck... and that is all I will say about that!!! Maybe one of these days!


----------



## lastcode (Jul 14, 2004)

Ladder 49 looks amazing.  I will be in line for the first showing in oct.  I also have the whole Emergency! series on tape.  As for that new 9/11 movie I will have my eyes plucked out before watching such political trash.  Too many people died on 9/11 for anyone to use it for political gain in the upcoming elections.  I don't care if they are democrat or republican.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lastcode_@Jul 14 2004, 12:44 AM
> * As for that new 9/11 movie I will have my eyes plucked out before watching such political trash.  Too many people died on 9/11 for anyone to use it for political gain in the upcoming elections.  I don't care if they are democrat or republican. *


 Amen, brother.


----------



## sunshine1026 (Jul 14, 2004)

Will definitely be going to see Ladder 49...will definitely NOT have anything to do with the 9/11 movie.  I am in complete agreement with lastcode, and echo the AMEN!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sunshine1026_@Jul 14 2004, 07:25 AM
> * Will definitely be going to see Ladder 49...will definitely NOT have anything to do with the 9/11 movie.  I am in complete agreement with lastcode, and echo the AMEN! *


 Ditto with the added caveat that I will never view any of Michael Moore's films.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 24, 2004)

Favorite TV Show appeared in the late 1980's/Early 1990's it was called "HELP"...

Favorite movie has gotta be Mother, Jugs & Speed!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 24, 2004)

Mother, Jugs and Speed... we're watching that on shift this morning!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 24, 2004)

Mother, Jugs, and Speed.  

Wow, I haven't seen that movie in a couple of years.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 25, 2004)

They just released it on DVD this past March... Supposedly had it at Walmart, but I got a super deal for a 2 disc set on eBay; 3.99;sealed;widescreen disc and full screen disc. They "digitally enhanced" it, but I think they just made the contrast a bit too lite and called it improved.    :blink:   < I still love this smilie


----------



## croaker260 (Jul 25, 2004)

I cant believe no one has mentioned "Mother, Juggs, and Speed"????????

I showed it as mandatory watching on lunch break for my saterday EMT  classes.

Starred Bill Cosby, Harvy Keitel, and Raquel Welch as Juggs (geuss why)..filmed about 1976.

OK , its mainly watching for th comedy, but also to see where we came from,and where we could slip back too if we arnt careful.

Mandatory Watching, really!!!


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Jul 26, 2004)

*I like ER, Third Watch, Rescue 911, Paramedics and Emergency. But then again, I'm a newbie, and liked these shows before I got my basic license, so what do I know?  *


----------



## Call911 (Jul 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuelt+Jul 14 2004, 08:48 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuelt @ Jul 14 2004, 08:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-lastcode_@Jul 14 2004, 12:44 AM
> * As for that new 9/11 movie I will have my eyes plucked out before watching such political trash. Too many people died on 9/11 for anyone to use it for political gain in the upcoming elections. I don't care if they are democrat or republican. *


Amen, brother. [/b][/quote]
 Yeah, what he said.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 4, 2004)

I take it by the tone of the other thread on this subject that Rescue Me is rapidly becoming one of our favorite TV shows?

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to watch it yet (but I do have all episodes taped so far, just not the time).  I'm hoping to get around to watching them this week.


----------



## Ray1129 (Aug 9, 2004)

Emergency! will always be the best....it's the reason I'm here in the first place.  But there are a few others that are pretty good.  Third Watch was good at first.  When they decided to kill off the characters who no longer played on teh show as opposed to transferring them, I began to get a little upset.  ER was also good.  Rescue Me is good.  If you take parts of each show and put them together, you could probably hit the nail on the head when it comes to depicting real EMS/Fire.   :lol: 

Real shows it would have to be Paramedics.  I like how they show all the calls, ******** or not.  They get into the medics lives briefly.  You know, get the public to understand the people inside the uniform.  I never really got into the live action ER shows.  I'm good when it comes to fixing the already injured....in the emergency scene the blood and adrenline are pumping.  But I'd have to agree with Erika, I can't watch the docs splitting people open without adreniline (and even then....).

As for movies,  the only one I've ever really seen was Back Draft.  Though I will definately try to watch the others mentioned on here....I've heard of Mother, Juggs and Speed, but never knew the name....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 9, 2004)

Before 9-11, there was a series on NBC for a short amount of time called "The Bravest".   It was done on the same format as Cops, but with fire departments instead.  They spent a lot of time in NYC with the Rescue stations, and devoted an episode to all those who sacrificed themselves that day.

I have the only episodes I can find on DVD, and watch them periodically.  Very good series, but very short lived.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jun 30 2004, 09:29 PM
> * My ambulance corps has the entire "Emergency!" series on DVD. *


 I just have to ask... will you marry me? I have not been able to find that DVD set anywhere. and ever since they took it off of TV LAND, I have not been able to catch my "daily training"


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firekountrybunny_@Jul 10 2004, 09:49 AM
> * Plus I am still figuring out the logistics of the fire department scene when they are on top of the truck... and that is all I will say about that!!! *


 I've tried it. It sucks to be on the bottom. you WILL get rug burn on your a$$. on the top is the best spot to be while that is going on.


----------



## shug (Sep 30, 2004)

for my 2 cents definately Paramedics and Rescue me. RM is still early enough in the season where they aren't dropping helicopters on people yet. Plus last week I saw full fledged nipple. Who can't love that on basic cable


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 30, 2004)

I fell out of the loop on RM. I do have a friend that is taping the whole season for me tho. So by the end of next month, I'll be caught up.


----------

